# Advice on new grinder



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Am looking to buy a new grinder and wanted some advice on what one to get.

Price around £50-150 but would like to get the most for my money.

Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Keep an eye out for a used grinder in the for sale section you may find something .

What were you planning to pair it with ? Are you brewing coffee of trying to achieve a grind for esspreso?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

1. Does it have to be new

2. Is this for espresso

3. Is it electric ( if so forget spending £50 )

4. Read this , come back ask questions

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Just been reading more about and can see i need to spend at least £100 probably closer to 2. I am getting a modified gaggia classic from someone on the forum. At the moment I have a gaggia baby but I might as well used instant to be honest. I did not realise it was pressurised until a few months ago...

It does not have to be new just want something good. It is for espresso.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

do you mind used?


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

No not at all... I am picking the gaggia classic from you tomorrow???


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Coffeechap do you have one available? What is it and how much are you after if you have one?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

where are you?


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Hampton but have family all over London. Do you have one available?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

more than likely


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi bennydee

The Classic is coming from me - in the years I've had it I've used it with an MC2, a Rancilio Rocky and now a Mignon. It's been a good pair with all of those.


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol. Sorry everyones names merge.

I was looking at a Rocky. Doser or doserless?


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine was doserless. The only problem is that it's stepped and the steps are quite wide - one step can make 4-5 seconds difference in extraction time.


----------

